

WujiBrainwave – A Personal Brainwave Feedback System - max0563
http://www.wujitech.com/a/wujibrainwave

======
LaikaF
Looks interesting but I trust this site as far as I can throw it.

~~~
dingdingdang
Honestly yes, if there's the resources for hardware and software development..
please, please just spent a decent sum getting a proper website together.
Otherwise the product will have a very slim chance of ever being taken
seriously, no matter how great or not it actually is.

~~~
max0563
I agree the website is rather sketchy haha.

